# Mystery Baby Fish



## k777 (Jun 6, 2008)

I am in the process of closing one aquarium down and setting another up. After the new tank was up for 4 days, I moved some potted plants and java moss from the old tank to the new. A few days later, I noticed that there were very tiny fish swimming in the new tank. They must have been eggs on the plants that I moved. Any way, here is my question - now that the fry have grown a bit, some of these fry are obviously Fluorescent Danios because they are the same bright red as the adult in the old tank. My understanding is that the producers of these fish have done something to them so that the would not reproduce in an attempt to control the sales and price. That is why they cost many times more that ordinary Zebra Danios. Has anyone else had these bright colored Danios spawn? Also, there is another type of fry that spawned as well at the same time. I'm guessing that they are neon tetra since they are smaller than the Danio's and have a thin slightly glowing green strip down the middle of their body. Since they are so small they are difficult to see but that is what it appears to be. Does any one know what baby neon's look like and does this sound like what I have? The other option would be guppies which are also in the tank but they would not have survived the move from one tank to the other on the plants and I know what baby guppies look like and they don't have the thin glowing stripe. I have never had egg laying fish successfully spawn in my tanks or at least I didn't think so. Maybe they were spawning all the time but were eaten by other adult fish. These may have survived because there were no adult fish in the tank. What is the best food for small fry? Right now, I'm feeding flake food and freeze dried brine shrimp that I grind very fine. I'm also feeding frozen daphnia. They all seem to be eating it well. The red danios are pigs and are growing quickly. The others are growing also but were smaller to begin with. Am I doing this correctly? Any suggestions on feeding?


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

If they are eating you are doing a great job. congrates on the babies.... You seid you moved some fry over with java moss into you new tank..... will most likely you are correct and thinkingthat the java had eggs in the...... I can be almost any of the fish you have in the other tank.... Java moss is great for spawning...... and egg layers. I guess you just going to have to wait and see what you have......


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

i didnt know that neons would breed in captivity. wow, learn something new every day. congrats on all your new babies!!!!


----------



## Kogo (Mar 14, 2008)

pics pics pics


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Neon do breed in captivity... and have been weaken geneticly


----------



## Starrett1350 (Jul 17, 2008)

The Different of them being a neon tetra or a guppie is simple what type of tail do they have guppies have roundish shaped tail, neon tetras do not, they have fin sort of tails.


----------



## k777 (Jun 6, 2008)

Now that the fry are much bigger, the mystery is solved. They are all red flourecent danios. My understanding was that these could not breed because the original breeders did something to the fish to make that impossible. This was done so that they could keep control of the breeding of these and keep the price high (usually 5-6 dollars, pretty pricey for a danio.) I have living proof that they do breed; a hold bunch of half inch florecent red danios! It was fun and since I still have the parents, I may be in the business! ha. I just wanted to update everyone. Thanks to all who wrote in.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

No matter how man tries to control nature.... nature wins everytime.......Still let see some pics


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Seriously pics pics pics =D


----------

